# My Does



## britaxcooper (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are some pictures of our current does.

The two blues, black and himi were from Artuntaure on here and are 10 weeks old, the broken chocolate is a pet shopper who's just moved in with her new friends this last weekend due to loosing her 2yr 8month old sister!

Truffle









Truffle









Chocolate









Blue









Blue









Danish/Champagne









Danish/Champagne









Champagne









Champagne









Their current cage, two Hamster Heavens joined together


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, lovely girls and I just love Truffle!
Great cage too


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

The cage is awesome!  I'd steal Blue, Danish, and Champagne in a heartbeat... adorable.


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous meeces!
The Blue is cute 

Awesome cage too! I bet they enjoy that


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I am in love with Truffle and Blue! :lol: Gorgeous meeces.

I agree with mira_uk, I bet they have fun in that cage!


----------

